# Extending Schengen visa



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

A friend who lives in Morocco can’t get home as all international flights have been suspended because of Covid. His 90 days will be up in mid January and he’s made an appointment at the Extranjeria to request an extension. Does anyone have any experience of this? Hopefully it should just be a formality but it would be good to hear from someone who has done it.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

During the earlier lockdowns, Extranjera extended stay automatically, but I don't know what they do now. I would guess if the situation is force majeure, I would hope they take a sensible view and extend the stay.


----------



## ARPC (Aug 30, 2021)

This exact situation has not caused any problems or penalties during covid, many people I know have dealt with this the last two years. Bring a printout of the original reservation and its subsequent cancellation, any emails or receipts showing dates just in case he has to justify himself. But at this point it seems like covid rules have the authorities too busy to worry about a brief overstay.


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

AFAIK ferries are still running between Spain and Morocco, if so then while taking one may be costly and inconvenient it is nevertheless an option open to him meaning it's not strictly true to say that he couldn't leave on time if he really wanted to.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

MataMata said:


> AFAIK ferries are still running between Spain and Morocco, if so then while taking one may be costly and inconvenient it is nevertheless an option open to him meaning it's not strictly true to say that he couldn't leave on time if he really wanted to.


No passenger ferries have operated since the pandemic began, only freight. Morocco are incredibly strict. Even Moroccan citizens can’t get back now.


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

FRS would seem to be running from Algeciras to Cuenta, had I wanted to I could have booked passage for tomorrow.

Their Tarifa/Tangier Ville, Motril/Tangier Med, and Algeciras/Tangier Med services are as you say suspended.









Ferry from Ceuta to Algeciras | FRS Ferry


Discover all the information about our Ferry from Ceuta to Algeciras. Check the prices and buy the ferry tickets online.




www.frs.es


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

MataMata said:


> FRS would seem to be running from Algeciras to Cuenta, had I wanted to I could have booked passage for tomorrow.
> 
> Their Tarifa/Tangier Ville, Motril/Tangier Med, and Algeciras/Tangier Med services are as you say suspended.
> 
> ...


Cuenta? I think you mean Ceuta, which is part of Spain. You cannot cross the border from Ceuta into Morocco.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

An update for anyone else in this situation. You have to fill in Form EX-00 Solicitud de autorizacion de estancia y proroga, downloadable here.


https://extranjeros.inclusion.gob.es/ficheros/Modelos_solicitudes/mod_solicitudes2/00-Formulario_estancia.pdf



Required documents:

Passport plus a photocopy of relevant pages
Details of health insurance
Copy of the return flight or ferry ticket that you can't use
Certificado de titularidad from your bank, plus bank statement indicating you have sufficient funds
A written statement indicating why you need an extension and how long you want the extension for.

So, another visit to the Extranjeria tomorrow and hopefully all will be sorted.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Update on the update - my friend now has his 90-day extension, but had to pay a fee of €100 (the fee depends on the length of the extension). This isn't mentioned anywhere on the form or the website.


----------

